# failed the FE electrical 3 times in Florida



## SAM139 (May 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can re take the FE exam for the 4th time in Florida without taking an online review course? I was wondering since I signed up through NCEES and not through the florida board if they still require I take a review course before retaking it.


----------



## gpoli111 (May 18, 2017)

Unfortunately, it appears that still is the case.

https://fbpe.org/licensure/ncees-exam-information/

"Only one attempt is allowed per testing window and only three attempts are allowed in total. Should you fail the FE exam three times, you will be required to complete 12 additional credit hours or complete an examination review course pursuant to 61G15-21.007(1) and (2), F.A.C. before re-applying to take the exam."


----------



## Limamike (May 23, 2017)

SAM, how have you been prepping for the FE?


----------



## SAM139 (May 24, 2017)

Limamike said:


> SAM, how have you been prepping for the FE?


I started with the Lindeburg review manual for electrical and computer, and i'll admit the first time i took it I studied but didn't really retain anything I was wrinting a bunch of notes and stuff but wasn't actually studying it as I should have been. The second time I made more of an attempt to study and understand it and studied the NCEES practice exam and thought I was ready... Still the problems on the actual exam threw me way off. So the third time I really buckled down, I bought the Study Guide by Wasim Asghar and the two practice exams by him, which really helped me get more familiar with the reference manual. I went through all the problems in the study guide multiple times and went through the practice exams multiple times, I thought I for sure was going to knock this exam out of the park.... Still the second half of the exam I was overwhelmed and thought i bombed it. Which i was just under average on all the subjects and it looks as though i did better on the second half than the first. I feel like im close, my mistake I made in my opinion was that I studied how to solve for problems for what they were asking for in the study guides and practice exams such as current Ie for a transistor and I didn't go further and study how to solve for other variables that may pop up on the FE which was the case. I already have a job at a consulting firm and they have been awesome about paying for any study materials I ask for and paying for the exam fee but I really feel bad about asking them to pay $1000 on a review course. I was hoping since I signed up for the test through NCEES and didn't go through the Florida Board process for approval everytime I could squeeze through the cracks and just sign up and take it again, but I'm sure they would catch it, so its probably not a wise thing to do! Here is a copy of my Diagnostic any feedback would be great

View attachment 2017_04_06_Examinee_Diagnostic_1004608_1633699_591a09baa0762.pdf


----------



## SAM139 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Owism (May 24, 2017)

SAM139 said:


> View attachment 9536


Maybe you should take the general FE exam. School of PE was beneficial when I prepped for that. For the PE exam, It depends what teachers they have available...


----------



## Limamike (May 24, 2017)

SAM, I bet if you did better in math, probability, ethics and econ, you would pass the exam.  That said, sope, was good for the FE. However, there was a lot more external material I used. PM me and I will share some of the stuff I have.  You can get through man.


----------



## SAM139 (Jun 7, 2017)

Limamike said:


> SAM, I bet if you did better in math, probability, ethics and econ, you would pass the exam.  That said, sope, was good for the FE. However, there was a lot more external material I used. PM me and I will share some of the stuff I have.  You can get through man.


I tried to send you a message but it said you were unable to receive them. Im new on here still trying to figure it all out. If you could email me at [email protected] , I can use all the suggestions I can get lol


----------



## Limamike (Jun 7, 2017)

SAM139 said:


> I tried to send you a message but it said you were unable to receive them. Im new on here still trying to figure it all out. If you could email me at [email protected] , I can use all the suggestions I can get lol


just did


----------



## ace8888 (Jun 15, 2017)

Limamike said:


> just did


Hi, I don't mean to jack the thread but I'm also EE and im preparing for the FE as well. Do you mind sharing the information that you have with me as well?

thanks


----------



## ssanshi (Jun 21, 2017)

Limamike said:


> just did


I am in the same situation as Sam and Ace..

Would you mind if you could give any of your advice?

I have failed 3 times too..

My email is [email protected]


----------

